# Mountainbike Touren um Fulda und Rhön



## Pimperjack (12. Februar 2008)

Hi, suche hier ein paar nette Leute zum Mountainbike fahren um Fulda und Rhön. Habe diese Jahr noch nicht angefangen, werde aber Ende März anfangen, da dann wieder auf Sommerzeit umgestellt wird, und es für mich dann erst wieder lohnt nach der Arbeit zu fahren, dann ist es noch lang genug hell. Grüße Tom.


----------



## JPS (8. März 2008)

Hallo Tom,

so einen Thread gibt es schon mit dem Titel "biken in Fulda/Rhön ?". In dem haben wir uns schon zu einigen schönen Runden verabredet und ich schätze mal, ab Ende März / Anfang April wird der Dornröschenschlaf beendet sein und wieder gemeinsame Touren gestartet.

Einfach immer mal reinklicken (z.Zt. letzte Seite) oder den Thread (Das Thema) abonnieren und Du bist bei einer der nächsten Touren dabei.

Gruß JPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimperjack (10. März 2008)

Jo, prima, hab das mal abonniert, hoffe das funktioniert. Würde mich freuen wenns klappt. Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal, wenn sich was ergibt mir auch direkt ne mail schreiben, will diese Jahr nichts verpassen.
Grüße Tom


----------

